# Bafle Behringer no enciende



## Dls (Ago 20, 2014)

Hola que tal amigos, espero y esten muy bien

me llego un bafle behringer que no enciende, nisiquiera el led de ON
cheque todo y todo parece estar bien, diodos, mosfets, incluso saque el amplificador TDA7293 por si estaba en corto y fuera el culpable de que no enciende. 
Solo cambie 2 filtros que estaban inflados que correspondian a un regulador de 12v.

segun yo el problema esta en el oscilador   ka3525a, le llega voltaje a la pata 15 pero aqui es curioso este dato. cuando enciendo el equipo empieza el voltaje en 13.6v y empieza a subir lentamente. lo dejo 3 min y llega a 14.4v.     y respecto a la salida de frecuencia, no sale frecuencia en la pata 4 ni en ninguna (medido con mi multimetro que mide hasta 200 Kilohertz) y me marca cero

pero tiene 2 transformadores la placa el pequeño que corresponde a voltaje de 12v en secundario. ese transformador si funciona y si da 12 v  pero el transformador principal no no arranca. 

lo unico que veo el problema es el oscilador
les anexo imagenes 

 

Gracias amiguitos


----------



## Lucho LP (Ago 21, 2014)

Hay una resistencia de 2W muy cerca del inductor de salida que parece estar decolorada. Estará bien su valor?
Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Ago 21, 2014)

Primeramente tienes que decirnos el modelo del parlante activo que estas mostrando.
Para lidiar con estas potencias hay que primero conocer que integrado es el que mueve los mosfet de la primeta etapa donde parecen estar en semipuente. Si dices que es el KA3525, tienes que medir cada voltage de los pines y compararlos con los del data del integrado. Y que la tensión en el integrado es medio raro, quien suministra ella, hay que buscar el lugar donde se origina, luego medir el voltaje de referencia del KA3525 que tiene que ser 5V, si es diferente algo malo sucede con el IC.
 Adjunta mas datos.


----------



## Dls (Ago 22, 2014)

hola Zopilote, son unos mosfets a 500v, ya los medi y estan en buenas condiciones, dejame seguir la linea de 5v de donde viene y comento otra vez

las resistencias de 2 watts todas estan bien  Lucho


----------



## sergiot (Ago 22, 2014)

Linda fuente tiene, es una conmutada bastante compleja, tenes componentes de arriba y de abajo por todos lados.

Empezá por lo básico de toda fuente swichting, alimentación al chip del pwm, electrolíticos alrededor de este y posibles cortos circuitos en la salida, recorda que si una de las ramas de tensión en la salida hacen que el pwm se apague por sobrecarga y pareciera como cuando no funcionan.


----------

